# Thought this was gone



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

My sister sent me the link that follows. I thought they had ceased the steam service, but the date on the video seems to indicate it is still running.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=souAHFjzjdE


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Several years ago, the Grand Canyon Railway was sold to a company with a strong environmentalist agenda. They immediately ceased all Steam operations, laid-off all the personnel associated with the steam operations and started selling or scrapping the equipment, declaring that the steam locomotives were a great harm to the environment and of no value what-so-ever.

There was a great clamor in the press and amongst RR enthusiasts, and they then said they might keep one engine for a one time per year operation.

Tourists began to stay away in droves.

The company saw the bottom line bleeding profusely and had to scramble to resurrect the steam operations back to the original schedule, but to save environment "face", they started using "used cooking oil" for fuel, instead of crude oil distillates.

The ALL MIGHT DOLLAR out-voted the environment.

The comment in the video of pouring sand in the firebox to make smoke is pretty stupid. Yes, it does darken the exhaust gases so the photographers are happier, but the purpose of the sand is to clean the flues of soot and unburnt oil. The result is nearly as polluting as the byproducts of crude oil distillates... but it does smell better!  If you stand under the smoke plume of this engine you will get just as dirty with soot and grit as any other steam locomotive.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought I saw that the Grand Canyon's steamer was converted to oil, and burns used vegetable oil or somesuch. At least I think it was the Grand Canyon line. I remember a quip about it smelling like french fries instead of coal. It's at least a good compromise for an environmentally friendly steam locomotive. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah you saw it Kevin, it is in Semper's post just above yours, 12 hours earlier. 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Duh. So it is. I read right over that. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, and when it's under steam, it does smell like "McDonald's".... A year ago, I rode it during the National Train Day celebration when it was at the head end of the "The Rattler" (the tourist ride for the day) and the "fragrance" wafted through the cars as we traveled.









This past National Train Day, they used the FP-40...


----------

